# How to build an acrylic aquarium



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys/gals!

Joey here...

Recently i built another acrylic aquarium... in doing so, i documented the whole process on video.

I documented the entire process, from start to finish in a 6 part video series.

Total series is 2 hrs long, but will show you a hands on look at exactly how i built this aquarium.

Also notable is the background i installed into the tank. I also did a "How to" video on that...

I will be following this build up shortly with another videos series. Setting this tank up, start to finish. 
The new series will include(but not limited to):
Designing and building the filtration and why. 
selection of media/type/how much, and why.
plumbing the tank(drilling, installing bulkheads, overflows, standpipes) Including how to select bulkhead size, how a stand pipe works and why... etc... everything needed to know on plumbing a tank.
installing filtration, pump selection... which one to get(based on tank size, filtration design, bulkhead/overflow type, fish kept, etc..)
other equipment selection and installation, including heaters, power heads, lighting, etc...

Basically every thing needed to know on setting up a sumped tank.. start to finish, with every thing explained.

Anyways, hope you enjoy.

This will be my first posting on GTA, as i was just recently discovered you guys(gotta love fellow canadian clubs/forum!)

Here is a link to the playlist of the video series:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL40AC1075FCEA10CB

My channel:

Lots more DIY here...

http://www.youtube.com/user/uarujoey

(I always appreciate new subscribers!!)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Started watching this, great series!

Just want to toss this out there for the Toronto people. Plastic world is a good store to get acrylic. Good price too. Especially if there is a cut off piece close to the size you need! I get extra acrylic all the time


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Took me most of the afternoon to watch your video but it was worth it. Thanks man, the video was awesome.

Oh I just realize, any tips on polishing a scratch?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Took me most of the afternoon to watch your video but it was worth it. Thanks man, the video was awesome.
> 
> Oh I just realize, any tips on polishing a scratch?


Novus (sp) the product he was using to "clean and polish" the tank. The one he had might not be the one I have. The one I have is a "cream" with a very very gentle abrasive in it.

So, sand it out, getting smoother, and smoother (start with a 1000 or so grit, and get smaller) Then "polish" it with the novus product.

I have never built a tank, but I have done a few overflows. The last one I did got scratched while I was routing the teeth in.... Took it out easy enough.


----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you are enjoying the videos.

Removing scratches, just as JT mentioned. Use Novus. Novus 1 and 2 will do it. I used novus 3 in the video. Novus 3 is a polish, its not to remove scratches.

I started another thread on setting this tank up as well.. seen here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26373


----------

